# want to listen to today fm podcast but dont have ipod and dont want itunes?



## ajapale (8 Sep 2006)

I want to listen again to Brendan Burgesses's excellent pieces on Personal Finance with Mat Cooper on today fm.

I dont have (and have no intention of getting an ipod) and dont want to deal with itunes if I can avoid it.

Is there any way I can simply down load a mp3 file which I can then listen to on my computer or burn onto cd and listen to it in my car radio which can play mp3 format.

Thanks,
aj


----------



## ClubMan (8 Sep 2006)

_QuickTime _or _Windows Media Player _or other packages should do the job just as well as _iTunes_.


----------



## ajapale (8 Sep 2006)

Thanks Clubman,
I will use one of the software packages mentioned :
iTunes
Juice
Doppler
 aj


----------



## zag (9 Sep 2006)

ajapale - I think bringing recordings of Brendan around in the car may be an indication of some strange affliction or condition.

z


----------



## Spock (9 Sep 2006)

You can also download them directly (through your browser) if your so inclined. The link that is posted on the Today FM website is an XML document that contains the links like the following:



			
				TodayFM said:
			
		

> <item>
> <title>The Lastword Friday-8/9/2006 6pm - 7pm</title>
> <description>The Lastword Friday-8/9/2006 6pm - 7pm</description>
> <itunes:subtitle>The Lastword Friday-8/9/2006 6pm - 7pm </itunes:subtitle>
> ...




So all you have to do is put the following link in your address bar/download tool of choice:


```
http://audio.todayfm.com/audio/YYYYMMDDHH0010.mp3
```
and change YYYY for the year (eg 2006), MM for the month (eg 09) DD for the day (eg 08) HH for the hour (eg 18 - note the 24 hour format) and the last four digits have to be 0010

Have fun!


----------

